# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¡BANCOS DE GERMOPLASMA EN PELIGRO!

## Bruno Cillóniz

La semana pasada recibí la información que varios bancos de germoplasma del país, entre ellos el banco de germoplasma de frutales del INIA en La Molina, podrían estar en peligro de ser destruidos por órdenes del MINAG, sin que haya quedado claro cuál serían las razones que justifiquen semejante decisión, y sin un análisis previo de los especialistas del INIA. 
Me parece un tema delicado que sería bueno dar a conocer a la opinión pública, pues estamos hablando de la conservación de nuestros recursos genéticos, y sería un grave error permitir que decisiones meramente políticas o comerciales, que atenten con los activos de nuestra biodiversidad. 
Vamos a investigar más sobre este tema y vamos a estar atentos ante cualquier acción incoherente o turbia por parte de políticos de turno, que pretendan hacer con los bancos de germoplasma del Perú lo que les venga en gana.  *¡CUIDEMOS Y CONSERVEMOS NUESTROS RECURSOS GENÉTICOS!*Temas similares: Abejas en peligro por insecticidas segun UE En Oxamapa 1,800 HAS. de granadilla en peligro de perderse por enfermedades Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les copio un mensaje importante para quienes quieran ayudar a defender los bancos de germoplasma de frutales del Perú...   

> Amigos,  *Acabomos de crear una nueva petición* que espero quieras firmar -- se llama: *ALTO A LA DEPREDACION DE LOS BANCOS GERMOPLASMA DE FRUTALES EN PERU* 
> Este tema es tremendamente importante para mí,y *juntos podemos hacer algo al respecto*. Si firmas la petición y la compartes con tus amigos y contactos, pronto llegaremos a nuestro objetivo de 100 firmas y con ello incrementaremos la presión para lograr la decision que queremos.  *Haz clic aquí para leer más acerca de ello y para firmar*: ALTO A LA DEPREDACION DE LOS BANCOS GERMOPLASMA DE FRUTALES EN PERU 
> Campañas como ésta siempre empiezan de forma modesta, pero crecen cuando personas como nosotros se involucran. Por favor, toma un momento ahora mismo para contribuir firmando y compartiendo esta petición. 
> Muchas gracias,  SUTSA INIA
> FESUTSA PERU

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación el reportaje de Panorama sobre la situación de los bancos de germoplasma del INIA... ¿qué opinan los que saben?

----------

